# Adding a new fluffy to my family!!



## TabRenae1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am just excited about getting a new maltese added to my family. I have a 4 yr old shih tzu and a 3 yr old maltese. I have a lady at a shelter who is gonna keep me on the list for the next maltese they get in. I have never rescued from a shelter before, so this makes me feel really good. If anyone has any advice on adopting from a shelter, please let me know. :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for wanting to help these homeless fluffs! The most important thing to remember is patience - you may not know the background and the fluff may come from a very bad situation so may take a while to learn to trust you completely. 

Good luck!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have any advise but it sounds like your headed in the right direction and when I am ready for another will probably do the same. Hope you get another fluff soon!! I think those that are rescued know how special they are. Keep us posted! : )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw this is wonderful! I'm so happy for you! Like Maggie said, sometimes when working with rescues the application process can be tedious and take for what seems like forever. Especially when you are anxiously awaiting that precious fluff to be in your arms. Shelters don't always have the same screening process that rescues have and can often go much quicker. Just depends on their policies. Personally, even though it can be extremely frustrating, I like that rescues have a more in depth screening process. It's just another safe guard to ensure that wee life is being placed in the perfect home.

When you do get that baby, depending on their age and history, it may take a good 6 to 12 months for them to really relax and show their true personality. It's really rewarding to see that personality bloom.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Nice of you to open your home and heart up to add another.*
*I wish you the best in finding just the right one to love. Great thing to do.*
*God Bless Nickee in Pa**


----------

